# Wo im Projekt weitere Plugins anmelden ?



## papa_q (3. Aug 2010)

Hallo.
Nachdem mein erstes RCP Projekt jetzt soweit tut, haben sich einigen Fragen gesammelt:


Ich benutze weitere Plugins, die ich im Projekt in einen extra Ordner PlugIns gelegt habe. Diese erscheinen im Projekt auch im Ordner "Plug-in Dependencies".
In der MANIFEST.MF sind die im Tab "Dependencies" unter "Required Plug-ins" gelistet. Wenn ich ein Produkt exportiere werden die auch mit exportiert. Klappt.
Starte ich die Anwendung aber direkt aus Eclipse, war es notwendig, die Plug-ins in meinen Eclipse Ordner zu kopieren. Ich bekomme sonst Fehler angezeigt.
Muss man das so machen ?

Papa_Q


----------



## Gast2 (3. Aug 2010)

Definiere eine target platform oder nehm die plugins die du von außerhalb benötigtst mit dei aktuelle auf...


----------



## papa_q (3. Aug 2010)

Danke schön !
Hab das immer in der MANIFEST.MF, bzw. unter Run->Run Configurations ->Plug-Ins gesucht.

(gibt ein DANKE)

papa_q


----------

